# Sticky  Propose your idea for Christmas banner!/Предложите банер за Божић!



## Singidunum

We would like to have a traditional Orthodox Christmas banner for SSC on 7th January as well. We are a little bit late so it would be nice to propose them in this thread and SSC admins will pick the best one as there is not enough time to organize poll as well.

It should be 719x123 pixels in size and keep in mind SSC is the forum about architecture when creating your proposals.

If you have any questions don`t hesitate to ask.

We Wish You Success!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Као и сваке године, на форуму ће се окачити банер за Божић (и 7. јануара). Мало смо закаснили тако да највероватније неће бити анкете о предлозима већ ће некорумпирани и неутрални жири одабрати фаворита  

Предвиђена величина је 719x123 пиксела. Не заборавите да је овај форум везан за архитектуру тако да можете да укључите тај детаљ у ваше предлоге.

Уколико имате питања не устручавајте се да их поставите.

Желимо вам успех!


----------



## Boda Tajson

gde ce se vrteti baner? ako ce se vrteti van naseg podforuma, da li napisati neku nasu poruku forumasima SSC-a? staticki ili dinamicki?


----------



## Singidunum

staticki kao ovi sto se vrte svaki dan i na celom forumu. Jan ubacuje logo a posto je "special occasion" onda mozes da ubacis tekst samo ne tamo gde ide logo (posto se taj deo prekriva onda je dobro da tu ne bude bitan deo banera).

poruka treba da bude samo Merry Christmas a ostali forumasi ce znati vec a ako ne znaju nek se raspitaju.


----------



## Boda Tajson

probao da ubacim malo mistike :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

^^
ja bih skinuo CocaColu sa krsta  inace dobro je i izbaci ono Serbian community jer i ruski forum ucestvuje


----------



## Singidunum

E da mozete i vise predloga slobodno


----------



## Boda Tajson

Singidunum said:


> ^^
> ja bih skinuo CocaColu sa krsta  inace dobro je i izbaci ono Serbian community jer i ruski forum ucestvuje


Hehe, i ja sam iskreno razmisljao da li ostaviti kapicu ili ne. Evo i bez kapice, mada mi je tako narusena koncepcija oblika i boja


----------



## VelesHomais

Boda Tajson said:


> probao da ubacim malo mistike :cheers:


Very nice, I like this one


----------



## Singidunum

Boda Tajson said:


> Hehe, i ja sam iskreno razmisljao da li ostaviti kapicu ili ne. Evo i bez kapice, mada mi je tako narusena koncepcija oblika i boja


Meni se svidja kay:

Tu bi dosao jos i logo dole levo. Videcemo hoce li biti jos nekih predloga naravno.


----------



## Boda Tajson

je*em vas u baner. sprzila mi sestra 512 rama dok sam se ja zezao u fotosopu!


----------



## Jelenabg

Mislim da ce se Rusi (i ostali pravoslavci) pitati sta znace ona silna slova "s" kod krsta :lol: . To bi bilo ok kada bi dole pisalo "serbian community", ali posto se pravi baner za sve pravoslavce mislim da bi trebalo ipak staviti drugi krst, tj. neki bez ta 4s.
A ako bi se stavljalo neko "pojasnjenje" (iskreno, mislim da vecina i ne zna da ima naroda koji Bozic slave 7.1.) moze da stoji orthodox community ili bi to ipak bilo previse :? ?
Inace, baner mi se svidja  .


----------



## Singidunum

^^
ne mora. mogu lako da pitaju u about forums sekciji

a rusi ako im smeta neka daju svoj predlog


----------



## Boda Tajson

ja sam i dalje za onaj sa kapicom


----------



## Singidunum

^^
ali ta kapica je vise simbol katolickog bozica tj. mislim da ce nesto na tu foru da bude 25. a nas treba da bude unikatan


----------



## Boda Tajson

evo onda moja 4 konacna predloga (sitne izmene)





































Mislis da katolicka crkva odobrava stavljanje kapice na krst?


----------



## Dziggy

Dopada mi se ovo gore bez kapice, ali bilo bi lepo da napisemo poruku Marry Christmas zajedno sa Serbian Russian i koji jos forumasi ce da ucestvuju u tome...


----------



## Singidunum

Boda Tajson said:


> evo onda moja 4 konacna predloga (sitne izmene)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mislis da katolicka crkva odobrava stavljanje kapice na krst?


Samo ne ta sa blokovima 

Ne znam, mozda


----------



## Singidunum

Dobro je za sada imamo predlog od jednog korisnika, ali posto nismo Severna Koreja bilo bi lepo da vidimo jos malo kreativnosti od drugih korisnika!


----------



## geronimo_rs

Ja sam da bude 4S i da napišemo da Srpski forum čestita Božić svim pravoslavcima. A ko ne zna da je Božić - to je odlika neobrazovanja. Neka nauči. Nikad se oni koji znaju nisu prilagođavali onim koji ne znaju.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Singidunum said:


> Dobro je za sada imamo predlog od jednog korisnika, ali posto nismo Severna Koreja bilo bi lepo da vidimo jos malo kreativnosti od drugih korisnika!


Pa napravi ti nešto.


----------



## maxaz

From LITHUANIA


----------



## Sergei

Here is my try:










Hope you like!


----------



## Sergei

Well, one of my friends said they didn't like the font so much, so I tried a few more:



















Or maybe this positioning of the text is better?


----------



## Boda Tajson

i like the first font you used, and the middle one in the other post 




edit: actually, I like all of them


----------



## Sergei

:lol: Thanks. Pick your favorite. I think I like the first font too. It's old, like the icon and cross.

PS. Yours is awesome too!


----------



## VelesHomais

They all look too serious and too depressing. Christmas is about celebrations, fun, drunk Santa's etc. which is why I pick the one with the red hat

:yes:


----------



## Sergei

Dr.Mesofius said:


> They all look too serious and too depressing. Christmas is about celebrations, fun, drunk Santa's etc. which is why I pick the one with the red hat
> 
> :yes:


Not really. New Years is about fun and celebrations. Christmas is a more traditional, spiritual, family experience, IMO.


----------



## VelesHomais

Dziggy said:


> And I don't know if you know, but red Santa Clause is a product of Coca-Cola, never before it had red clothing, it was blue!


We have blue and red Santa's in Ukraine, but I prefer red ones


----------



## Dragan R.

Boda Tajson said:


> .... Ako imas predlog za neki drugi font, samo reci.


Da li može da bude ćirilica ?


----------



## mic of Orion

Sergei said:


> Here is my try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!


it is very nice Sergei,


----------



## Boda Tajson

Dragan R. said:


> Da li može da bude ćirilica ?


може, само шта написати?


----------



## SDfan

Sergei said:


> Well, one of my friends said they didn't like the font so much, so I tried a few more:


This one is my favorite so far. Traditional and simple. Pretty much sums up an Orthodox Christmas


----------



## zzibit

I second you opinion.


----------



## Sergei

SDfan said:


> This one is my favorite so far. Traditional and simple. Pretty much sums up an Orthodox Christmas


Thanks. I like simplicity. I guess it shows. :cheers:


----------



## Dragan R.

Boda Tajson said:


> може, само шта написати?


Možda "Hristos se rodi",a ukomponovati Hilandar ( posvećen Mariji ) sa Hramom Sv.Save.
http://www.kissradio.biz/pics/HILANDAR/hilandar.html
http://www.embassyscg.gr/Hilandar/Hilandar3.htm


Pošto je Božić "radosni praznik" trebalo bi više svetla i crvene boje.
http://www.lazarica.org.au/Pojmovi/Badnjev.htm
Font možeš naći na http://www.spc.yu ili na starim spisima.


----------



## Гроф1

Sergei said:


> Well, one of my friends said they didn't like the font so much, so I tried a few more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe this positioning of the text is better?


I like the second font quite a bit. I'm not a fan of the original font either... But otherwise, I love this one.


----------



## sergeypiano

Хвала! 
I like the fourth variant (with the cross "inside" a temple) best, and the third yellow one with the Virgin best.

Another proposition: since this is about Orthodox Christmas, might someone include the "extra" elements of the cross such as the diagonal line in its lower part?


----------



## Nate

BL said:


> And ukrainan chatolic church is not typical chatolic church.


Yes, I know... however I was also talking about the Roman Catholic Churches here... I grew up going to the Ukrainian and Roman Catholic churches, and neither had drink machines... ever.



sergeypiano said:


> Another proposition: since this is about Orthodox Christmas, might someone include the "extra" elements of the cross such as the diagonal line in its lower part?


Not so fast... Ukrainian Catholics also celebrate it . In fact... people around here just call it Ukrainian Christmas since there are so many of us .

Anyway, as for my favourite... I like the 2nd one of the second batch Sergei. It blends the best with the Icon I think.


----------



## Radukin

>


This one is my favourit!


----------



## geronimo_rs

Mine too. Samo da još piše ispod Hristos se rodi... ili da prevedemo na engleski, Marry Christ's birth ili tako nešto.


----------



## Radukin

Mogli bi :cheers:


----------



## Jelenabg

Zaboravljate jednu sitnicu - ovaj baner se nece nalaziti samo na srpskom podforumu, vec na citavom SCC-u, sto znaci da mora biti univerzalna za sve pravoslavce (cak i katolike iz Ukrajine :lol: ).
Kako ce se izabrati pobednik  ?


----------



## Radukin

Znamo to!Samo ja ne znam kako ce se to odlucivati


----------



## Boda Tajson

Radukin said:


> This one is my favourit!


jel bolji taj ili v2.03? :lol:


----------



## Boda Tajson

Dragan R. said:


> Možda "Hristos se rodi",a ukomponovati Hilandar ( posvećen Mariji ) sa Hramom Sv.Save....


Jelena je vec rekla, problem je sto treba da se odnosi na sve koji slave Bozic, a ne samo na nas. E kad bih znao da napisem na svim jezicima


----------



## Jelenabg

Teksko da bi baner iole zalicio na nesto kada bi "Hristos se rodi" bilo ispisano na svim jezicima koji koriste ljudi koji ga slave 7.1.  . Uostalom, kod nas se tako kaze, ali nisam sigurna kako to ide u drugim zemljama. 
I meni se najvise svidja ovaj nas u boji. Takodje, mislim da bi mi, izmedju sebe, trebalo da izaberemo najbolji. To bi znacilo da stavimo na glasanje na svim podforumima gde se okupljaju ljudi koji ga slave 7.1. (kod nas, Rusa, Ukrajinaca, EE/Balkans - zbog Makednonaca, ne znam kada slave Bugari). E sad, koliko znam, u Grckoj ga zvanicno slave 25.12. ali ima nemalo ljudi, "starokalendaraca", koji ga i dalje slave po starom. Znaci, eventualno jos tu (mada mi se cini da su tamo moderatori malo nezgodni) i ne znam da li bi se oni sa AA bunili da i tamo stavimo (zbog RS)  .


----------



## Dragan R.

Boda Tajson said:


> Jelena je vec rekla, problem je sto treba da se odnosi na sve koji slave Bozic, a ne samo na nas. E kad bih znao da napisem na svim jezicima


-Da li može da se napravi i *Srpski baner* (baner našeg podforuma ), krst sa 4 "S" i znamenjima kao Hilandar i hram Sv.Save, a postavi samo na naš forum ( pored zvaničnog ).
-Tako bi ispunili naše želje ( "Hristos se rodi" ), a zvaničan može da bude sa opštim znamenjima Pravoslavlja.
-Onda bi i Srbi sa drugih foruma mogli da ga koriste kao svoj na tim forumima.


----------



## dewrob

Jelenabg said:


> Teksko da bi baner iole zalicio na nesto kada bi "Hristos se rodi" bilo ispisano na svim jezicima koji koriste ljudi koji ga slave 7.1.  . Uostalom, kod nas se tako kaze, ali nisam sigurna kako to ide u drugim zemljama.
> I meni se najvise svidja ovaj nas u boji. Takodje, mislim da bi mi, izmedju sebe, trebalo da izaberemo najbolji. To bi znacilo da stavimo na glasanje na svim podforumima gde se okupljaju ljudi koji ga slave 7.1. (kod nas, Rusa, Ukrajinaca, EE/Balkans - zbog Makednonaca, ne znam kada slave Bugari). E sad, koliko znam, u Grckoj ga zvanicno slave 25.12. ali ima nemalo ljudi, "starokalendaraca", koji ga i dalje slave po starom. Znaci, eventualno jos tu (mada mi se cini da su tamo moderatori malo nezgodni) i ne znam da li bi se oni sa AA bunili da i tamo stavimo (zbog RS)  .


Nas (Makedonaca) ima samo 5oro aktivnih tako da mozemo glasati i tu. A i mislim da glasanje treba biti u ovom threadu za sve pravoslavce koje slave 7.1 posto i onako postoji vec Announcement koji se pojvaljuje valjda u celoj Euroscrapers sekciji i redirectije ljude na ovaj thread. Inace i meni se svidja najvise Boda Tajsonov predlog u boji. 
Sto se tice teksta na MK je isto 'Hristos se rodi' tako da oko toga nemamo sta dodati

P.S. Mislim da Bugari slave 25.12


----------



## joeyBG

My proposition:

Instead of creating a seperate banner, why don't you switch to 25th Dec like the "normal" people.:lol: J/k

p.s. And yea, Bulgaria, Romania and Greece 'slave' 25th Dec.


----------



## Iznogud

December 25th is a working day in Serbia:yes:


----------



## Radukin

Boda Tajson said:


> jel bolji taj ili v2.03? :lol:


Bodo,valjaju obe verzije!!kay:


----------



## lindenthaler

joeyBG said:


> My proposition:
> 
> Instead of creating a seperate banner, why don't you switch to 25th Dec like the "normal" people.:lol: J/k
> 
> p.s. And yea, Bulgaria, Romania and Greece 'slave' 25th Dec.


And my proposition is to put your fucking arrogance in your EU ass.


----------



## Radukin

LOOL Stevo,neka si mu i rekao!!!


----------



## joeyBG

Steva said:


> And my proposition is to put your fucking arrogance in your EU ass.


lol...good day to you too.:lol: 
I was just kidding. But someone needs to look up the meaning of the word arrogance in the dictionary.:nuts: 
cao


----------



## joeyBG

Radukin said:


> LOOL Stevo,neka si mu i rekao!!!


sta da mi rece Stevo, da je on bas nekulturen pred komsii?


----------



## Singidunum

joeyBG said:


> sta da mi rece Stevo, da je on bas nekulturen pred komsii?


Znas i sam da su Srbi drkadzije


----------



## Dziggy

Steva said:


> And my proposition is to put your fucking arrogance in your EU ass.


Ajde , Stevo, kakvo je to ponasanje!? Nemoj da se ponasas ko Bugarin


----------



## geronimo_rs

Steva said:


> And my proposition is to put your fucking arrogance in your EU ass.


Živio Stevane!!! :cheers2:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Jelenabg said:


> T...i ne znam da li bi se oni sa AA bunili da i tamo stavimo (zbog RS)  .


Kakve veze ima RS sa Alpsko-jadranskim forumom??? Nikakve. Nit smo alpska nit jadranska zemlja.


----------



## Jelenabg

Bez zelje da politiziram, ali, zvanicno gledano, RS je deo BiH - svidelo se to nama ili ne. A uostalom, to je bila sala ili bar njen pokusaj.


----------



## No1

> Ja sam da bude 4S i da napišemo da Srpski forum čestita Božić svim pravoslavcima. A ko ne zna da je Božić - to je odlika neobrazovanja. Neka nauči. Nikad se oni koji znaju nisu prilagođavali onim koji ne znaju.


Ali koja 4S?Ljudi mi nemamo 4S vec stilizovana 4beta ili B.


----------



## coth

this banner is installed for 7 january.


----------



## ZimasterX

coth said:


> this banner is installed for 7 january.


But it seems that the forumers here want this banner



savas said:


>


----------



## coth

hey, it's not me who making decisions. i just inform on what i have noticed.

however i like an installed one more.


----------



## Nate

^^I too think Savas' is a lot nicer. It's still a week away, it can be changed.


----------



## Singidunum

Don`t worry it still can be changed


----------



## Mali

Evo da podignem ovaj thread iz mrtvih, dali cemo za dolazeci Bozic ponovo imati "svoj" banner?


----------



## Singidunum

Ja sam predlozio modovima ali je odgovorio jedino nemacki pa vi vidite. Grcki i ruski ignorisu temu.

Ako imate neki predlog dajte. Ja sam ovo napravio.









na slici treba da bude neki objekat + ne treba da im tekst


----------



## marillion

izvinite,greshka - brishite moj post


----------



## Bojan9

I, koji je baner bio za Božić?
Nisam vidio...


----------



## Radukin

Ovaj samo sa tekstom Merry Christmas


----------



## Bojan9

Bolji je bio naš predlog!


----------



## geronimo_rs

Predlažemo li ove godine baner za Božić?


----------



## Singidunum

Može


----------



## Sawovsky

kewl


----------



## RS.ban

da nije malo prerano


----------



## geronimo_rs

Bolje sad nego kao prije dvije godine 22. decembra.

Evo mog prvog prijedloga:


----------



## Srdjan Subotički

Evo i moj


----------



## nixy

Srdjane vidi se da si suzbio sliq po visini...


----------



## coth

Srdjan Subotički;28382542 said:


> Evo i moj


this looks to be interesting


----------



## Singidunum

That is stretched


----------



## Srdjan Subotički

nixy said:


> Srdjane vidi se da si suzbio sliq po visini...


a sta ima veze? kad sam isekao po tim dimenzijama vidi se samo krst i malo te desne grane i nista vise...

ovako izgleda lepo a za strance i normalno :lol::cheers:

PS. its not stretched its just narrowed on height


----------



## nixy

Pa ima veze, ruzno je...


----------



## Srdjan Subotički

nixy said:


> Pa ima veze, ruzno je...


dobro, tvoje misljenje  ako mislis da mozes bolje, izvoli


----------



## nixy

Ne znam dimenzije...???


----------



## geronimo_rs

Piše u prvom postu.


----------



## nixy

Evo i ja sam se malo zanimao...


----------



## geronimo_rs

Добро је, свиђа ми се.


----------



## RS.ban

Свиђа ми се овај фазон са Ц, ако је уопште била намјера да изгледа заједно са Х као ћирилично Ц.


----------



## milosI

Ja sam nasho neshto vrlo lepo......


----------



## nixy

I sta cemo da radimo, pozurite ljudi...???


----------



## Singidunum

@milosI - to kao sto mozes da primetis ne odgovara velicini banera na vrhu stranice

@nixy - ne vole da postavljaju banere sa tekstom. obicno se trazi slika a onda oni uvek istim fontom u donjem desnom uglu napisu o cemu se radi a levo ubace logo. ja sam poslao jedan baner ali su stavili dole desno srecna nova godina umesto bozic pa ih sad sa ruskim moderatorom ganjam da isprave do prekosutra.


----------



## nixy

^^ OK, kako god...


----------



## [email protected]

ive just spent 4 hours trying to make something!
this is what i ended up with 

should i send it to jan in a pm or just give it to u guys? is it worth trying?

the original









and the banner size


----------



## nixy

^^ INSANE!!! Immediately send to Jan... Very good! Bravo!


----------



## [email protected]

apparently this is the one already chosen for 2morrow.


----------



## nixy

WAuzzie said:


> apparently this is the one already chosen for 2morrow.


That is good too...


----------



## [email protected]

yes that is today's banner. its on now (just ticked past 12 here)


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, we're keeping the one you made for next year


----------



## Rhemaxos

Merry Christmas to you, my friends!

:cheers:


----------



## nixy

Thanks...


----------



## Majevčan

Rhemaxos said:


> Merry Christmas to you, my friends!
> 
> :cheers:


:cheers1:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Vrijeme je da opet aktiviramo ovu temu.

Ja opet predlažem svoj prošlogodišnji prijedlog.



Pavle4488 said:


> Bolje sad nego kao prije dvije godine 22. decembra.
> 
> Evo mog prvog prijedloga:


----------



## sale_kg

Red bi bio da nas ispostuju ove godine...


----------



## Bojan9

Pavle, nešto mi se i ne čini baš kao najsrećnije rešenje tvoj predlog.


----------



## nixy

I ja mislim da moze bolje...

Posto nije prosao prosle, moze ove godine...?


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^ Ne. Kolaz ne dolazi u obzir.










Crkva Svetog Marka

Photo by boca2007

Sliku sam cropovao i popravio kontrast. Naravno, ako ovo prodje, moracemo da trazimo saglasnost autora.


----------



## Bojan9

^^

Djeluje lijepo. 
Kolaž svakako ne.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Bojan9 said:


> Pavle, nešto mi se i ne čini baš kao najsrećnije rešenje tvoj predlog.


Od nečega moramo krenuti.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Бодини банери су одлични, хајде да пошаљемо један од њих.

Бојане, шта кажеш?


----------



## Bojan9

Koji su to baneri? Nisam ih vidio.


----------



## Singidunum

Nemojte više s tim bajatim banerima, ako nisu prošli pre neće ni sad. Takođe kolaži prolaze očajno. Već neko vreme imamo manjak kreativnosti na forumu, ako ne pošaljete nešto dobro biće jedan fini pejzaž iz Gruzije.



sale_kg said:


> Red bi bio da nas ispostuju ove godine...


Svake godine se postavi baner za Božić.


----------



## sale_kg

Singidunum said:


> Svake godine se postavi baner za Božić.


Znam,naravno... Sta uradi smislu recenice jedno zaboravljeno slovo* i*...


----------



## Bojan9

Molim vas nemojte o jeziku i na ovoj temi  Mogli bi cijeli forum da preimenujemo u 'Jezik', pošto samo o njemu pričamo.

Projektni zadatak bi bio napraviti baner koji je bolji od nekog od ovih(gruzijski pejzaž koji je pominjao Singidunum)




































Imajte u vidu da desno treba da piše Merry Christmas.


----------



## Boda Tajson

evo dva pomalo mracna


----------



## Singidunum

Imamo li neke predloge ove godine?


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Bojan9 said:


> Projektni zadatak bi bio napraviti baner koji je bolji od nekog od ovih(gruzijski pejzaž koji je pominjao Singidunum)
> 
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2751/vers2.jpg


:wtf:


----------



## Singidunum

Imageshack izgleda brise slike posle nekog vremena, dobro je znati


----------



## nixy

Imageshack suck!

Nego, ima li predloga stvarno? Lepo bi bilo da osvane i ove godine baner...


----------



## Derbedeu

Сретан Божић комшије!!


----------



## Singidunum

Vidim, nije bilo interesovanja. Nema veze, Rusi spasiše Božić


----------



## Singidunum

Imamo li predloga za ovu godinu? 

Inače možete da predložite i banner za 25. decembar ovde.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

да је на овај фазон нешто


----------



## Singidunum

Pa od tih slika ne moze ali probaj da napravis nesto


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Можда када прођу празници.
Дунав и мост Слободе у Новом Саду.


----------



## vladygark

Хиландар? :dunno:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

znam da ne moze od onih slika, ali neki takv fazon bi bio cool


----------



## Singidunum

Da li neko ima dobru ideju ove godine?


----------



## Метрополис

Crkva na rumiji ? :lol:


----------



## vladygark

Ja mislim da bi Manasija bila dobro resenje, ako neko ima svezu sliku gde se vidi i crkva i tvrdjava, nesto ovako npr.


----------



## Singidunum

Bilo bi lepo npr. patrijarsiju ali ne postoji nijedna normalna fotografija


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Штета што не стаје цела фонтана hno:
Јесте китњасто до бола али шта ћеш 










Ако нађете ноку добру слику са црквом Св. Марка и Ташмајданским парком то би било баш цоол.


----------



## Boza KG

Ако нешто може од овога да се направи...


----------



## Singidunum

Pa kako mislis da moze da se napravi nesto od toga? Prva slika je cak uza od banera, znaci ne moze ni u masti. Poslednje dve slike su katastrofa same po sebi, necije jakne i temena na jednoj a na drugoj polumrak.


----------



## Boza KG

Singidunum said:


> *Pa kako mislis da moze da se napravi nesto od toga? Prva slika je cak uza od banera, znaci ne moze ni u masti.* Poslednje dve slike su katastrofa same po sebi, necije jakne i temena na jednoj a na drugoj polumrak.


Има и већа


----------



## gagapg

Метрополис;98574205 said:


> Crkva na rumiji ? :lol:


Hmm, kad su zidali to kamenje?


----------



## Singidunum

Boza KG said:


> Има и већа


Ali kako od toga mislis da bi mogla da se napravi panorama?


----------



## Boza KG

Singidunum said:


> Ali kako od toga mislis da bi mogla da se napravi panorama?


Немам појма никад нисам правио банер, зато и сам и ставио:


> Ако нешто може од овога да се направи


Ја сам мислио да може, очигледно сам погрешио...


----------



## Singidunum

Pa dobro ja cenim tvoju dobru volju, ali je stvar ciste proporcije.


----------



## Bojan9

http://s1.postimage.org/5l7hmxy33/21_cr.png

Ovo je kul.


----------



## direktor

Mirza samo ako preteknes singija u broju postova


----------



## mirza-sm

U tom slučaju želim da postanem moderator srpskog podforuma  Doduše, ovo je predložite ideje za baner za Božić thread, a ne za božićne želje


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Људи сеците слике, да овог пута имамо слику за Божић.


----------



## Singidunum

Morate dati izvor i saglasnost ne zaboravite.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> Morate dati izvor i saglasnost ne zaboravite.







То ћу ако изаберемо нешто већ некако наћи.


----------



## Eeeee

Зар није Божић 2014?


----------



## Sawovsky

Pa nećemo sutra da okačimo baner, nego razmatramo ideje za baner.


----------



## Eeeee

Singidunum said:


> Predložite baner za Božić 2013.


Због овога питах :Р


----------



## Singidunum

Eeeee said:


> Зар није Божић 2014?


Obicno pada 25. decembra.


----------



## direktor

Po julijanskom kalendaru a to po gregorijanskom iznosi 7 januar


----------



## Bu rsone

Singi je izgubio na kockicama od Masonca, pa slavimo 25-og.Bice bolje 2015-e, videce oni.


----------



## mirza-sm

Singi prodao vjeru za večeru :troll:


----------



## Singidunum

direktor said:


> Po julijanskom kalendaru a to po gregorijanskom iznosi 7 januar


Po svakom kalendaru je Bozic 25. decembra


----------



## forestlander

^^
Od kad to?


----------



## Singidunum

forestlander said:


> ^^
> Od kad to?


:?

Oduvek isto kao sto i nova godina pocinje 1. januara (a ne 14., 1. januar po julijanskom je 14. januar po gregorijanskom ali to je sve)


----------



## 14grifon

Одувек. Ко слави Божић по Јулијанском календару пада 25. Ко слави по Грегоријанском опет пада 25. децембра.


----------



## RBRS

Манастир Завала, Требиње.


----------



## forestlander

Singidunum said:


> :?
> 
> Oduvek isto kao sto i nova godina pocinje 1. januara (a ne 14., 1. januar po julijanskom je 14. januar po gregorijanskom ali to je sve)


Zasto bih ja slavio 25 decembra, ako se crkva kojoj ja pripadam izjasnjava da je 7 januara? Dakle i 25. decembra je a i 7 januara.Kako postujemo jedna onda tako treba da postujemo i druge.


----------



## Sawovsky

I srpska pravoslavna crkva slavi 25. decembra, samo po drugom kalendaru, kako ti to nije jasno?


----------



## Singidunum

forestlander said:


> Zasto bih ja slavio 25 decembra, ako se crkva kojoj ja pripadam izjasnjava da je 7 januara? Dakle i 25. decembra je a i 7 januara.Kako postujemo jedna onda tako treba da postujemo i druge.


Pa ne znam kojoj ti to crkvi pripadas. Srpska pravoslavna crkva slavi 25. decembra. Isto tako i katolicka i protestantska.


----------



## forestlander

Kako je 7. januar i 25. decembar isto.Da li sam preskocio da je SPC presla na gregorijanski kalendar?


Singidunum said:


> Pa ne znam kojoj ti to crkvi pripadas. Srpska pravoslavna crkva slavi 25. decembra. Isto tako i katolicka i protestantska.


Od kad to?Ozbiljno pitam?


----------



## 14grifon

Srpska pravoslavna crkva primenjuje Julijanski kalendar. Po tom kalendaru Božić je 25. decembra, što korespondira 7. januaru računatom po Gregorijanskom kalendaru.

Vrati se na Singijev post i pogledaj stranicu iz crkvenog kalendara.


----------



## Singidunum

forestlander said:


> Kako je 7. januar i 25. decembar isto.


Pa isto je samo sto neki misle da je danas 25. a neki misle da je za dve nedelje. A za to vreme oni drugi misle da je nesto drugo, pa dok ovi prvi misle da je 25. ovi drugi misle da je 7. Prosto i jedni i drugi slave Bozic 25. ali su u nesaglasju kada je 25.


----------



## forestlander

Ljudi po julijanskom kalendaru koji koristi SPC bozic je 7.januara po gregorijanskom on je 25 decembra.


Singidunum said:


> Pa isto je samo sto neki misle da je danas 25. a neki misle da je za dve nedelje. A za to vreme oni drugi misle da je nesto drugo, pa dok ovi prvi misle da je 25. ovi drugi misle da je 7. Prosto i jedni i drugi slave Bozic 25. ali su u nesaglasju kada je 25.


Pa tako reci jednostavno.


----------



## 14grifon

Majke ti, uzmi crkveni kalendar i pogledaj šta piše u rubrici stari (kalendar).


----------



## Boza KG

:lol: forestlander тебе за краљицу форума, било да тролујеш или не...


----------



## forestlander

14grifon said:


> Majke ti, uzmi crkveni kalendar i pogledaj šta piše u rubrici stari (kalendar).


Ma razumem o cemu pricas, samo sam mislio da je i SPC presla na gregorijanski, a da sam to propustio.


----------



## Arnorian

Julijanski ili gregorijanski nije bitno, Božić se slavi na Sol Invictus.


----------



## direktor




----------



## Kot Behemot

Ја бих то померио у краткодневницу, и нема бриге. А Ускрс бих наместио у пролећну равнодневницу. Таман онда могу и пагани да имају слободне дане кад и хришћани.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Ја бих вам померио мало бубреге, ако наставите о календару.


















Ова ми је баш creepy :shifty:


----------



## Kot Behemot

Ја бих овако нешто, Свети Сава је ок за једном али не мора баш стално БГ. 
Само још да нађем нешто што се може исећи у пригодан формат (мада понекад и пола цркве добро изгледа). 


























































Пролазнике, јел више волиш мокре новине или пендрек?


----------



## delija90

Овај последњи Ново Хопово?


----------



## makimax

Lepa je ova nocna iz S.Karlovaca (druga).


----------



## Kot Behemot

Јес Ново Хопово.
Има манастира који су ми лепши али нема зимских фотки.


----------



## pipistrel

forestlander said:


> Zasto bih ja slavio 25 decembra, ako se crkva kojoj ja pripadam izjasnjava da je 7 januara? Dakle i 25. decembra je a i 7 januara.Kako postujemo jedna onda tako treba da postujemo i druge.


Јебо те ал си пглу.:nuts:


----------



## forestlander

pipistrel said:


> Јебо те ал си пглу.:nuts:


Nisam glup samo nije ispravno reci da je julijanski i gregorijanski kalendar isto.
Postoji razlika od 13 dana koja ce 2101 god biti 14 dana.Problem nastaje sto je nasa drzava za zvanicni kalendar prihvatila gregorijanski a SPC ne.


----------



## pipistrel

Немој више молим те.


----------



## direktor

Spc i netreba da ga prihvati kamo srece da nije ni drzava , razliku ce ispeglati milankovicev kalendar


----------



## ww87

^^ Разлику може испеглати једино прихватање Миланковићевог календара, тј. брисање 13 дана.


----------



## Дisiдent

original









original


----------



## Singidunum

Ide ovaj prvi za Bozic. Ima li nekih predloga za Novu godinu?


----------



## vectom

za srpsku moze Novi Sad, slika iz 2015


----------



## Singidunum

To moze za nemacki baner sledece godine, red je da jednom i gastosi dobiju mesto


----------



## Дisiдent

Нека нам је срећан нови банер !
Мир божији!


----------



## Singidunum

Daj nesto za NG


----------



## Дisiдent




----------



## Singidunum

Dalje


----------



## Дisiдent

Не може на силу то...
Банер дође природним путем тако што се на нету појави одговарајућа слика.


----------



## Singidunum

Aj nadji dozvolu za onaj sa Petrovaradinom


----------



## Nicisyyo

Aleksandar Milutinović


----------



## Singidunum

Predlozi?


----------



## Žilijen




----------



## Дisiдent

Мало да промовишемо Храм и крај радова у куполи.


----------



## Grejv

^^ Свиђа ми се, ове тј. следеће године треба отићи фул ортодокс.


----------



## Дisiдent

Мислиш ове године, јер је Божић 25. децембра по старом календару.


----------



## Singidunum

Nece prihvatiti baner na kom se ne vidi nista osim freske


----------



## Дisiдent

Антихристи... ништа ако изађе нека слика са окићеним градом ускоро можемо нешто да урадимо.


----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## Žilijen

Singidunum said:


> Nece prihvatiti baner na kom se ne vidi nista osim freske


----------

